# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Adam restaurant - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Ấn tượng đầu tiên khi bước vào Adam là một loạt các bức tranh với màu sắc tươi tắn được treo ngay gần quầy bar, bên trên chiếc bàn trải dài từ cửa tới chân cầu thang.


Tại đây, bạn có thể gọi một ly café hay sinh tố để buôn chuyện cùng bạn bè. Còn nếu muốn không gian rộng rãi và lịch sự hơn, thì tầng 2 được thiết kế dành cho nhu cầu đó. Vẫn là những bức tranh với tông màu sáng, rực rỡ làm chủ đạo. Lại được các ô cửa sổ mang ánh sáng vào phòng khiến cho tranh càng trở nên đẹp hơn. Bạn có thể vừa thưởng thức đồ ăn vừa ngắm đường phố.


Ngoài thực đơn chính, Adam còn phục vụ rất nhiều suất cơm văn phòng đa dạng. Bạn có thể gọi cho mình những suất như : Cơm cá bông lau kho tộ, cá cuốn bỏ lò, bò sốt tiêu đen, bò viên sốt cà chua. Giá của 1 suất cơm văn phòng thường là 35.000 , và bạn được khuyến mại một đồ uống miễn phí.


Trong menu của Adam có cả Spaghetti với giá cả rất phải chăng , từ 35.000 – 55.000đ/ suất.


Loại hình: Quán Cơm văn phòng

Điện thoại: (04) 9428667

Địa chỉ: 38 Phan Bội Châu, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến nhà hàng Adam restaurant_


_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội- cac nha hang o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại tour du lịch Sài Gòn - tour du lich Sai Gon

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào du lịch Sài Gòn - du lich Sai Gon_

----------


## dung89

Wow siêu hấp dẫn

----------

